# Long Series Drill In A Pinch



## Ken I (Nov 3, 2020)

I needed a long series drill (below - for obvious reasons) - simply drilled a piece of rod and used Locktite stud lock to secure.





The shank end is a little smaller than the drill and allows the adhesive to wick in and was ready to use in a few minutes.

A quick heat with a butane torch to recover my original drill and the rod.

FYI

Regards, Ken


----------

